# Official Tour de France - Stage 10 - Pau - Hautacam (156km)



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Previous stage 9 results


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I'm repeating, but Menchov.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm guessing 20 riders tops over the Tourmalet and then a blood bath on the Hautacam.

I think that Menchov, Valverde and and Sastre based on their form and the strength of their teams in the high mountains. My recollection is it's fairly flat in the last few hundred meters which bodes well for Valverde.


----------



## rupenaik (Apr 30, 2007)

I go with Alejandro Valverde...he's on drugs.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Sastre. He is due.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll go Piepoli again.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Ricco.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Piepoli.


----------



## onebaduce (May 23, 2008)

I'd go with the A-hole again  but todays road rash and soreness is gonna take a few days to shake off. Evans put in a great ride in serious pain after what to me looked like a fall that shouldn't have happened. What did he hit another rider's wheel? a spectator?

Going with Ricardo Ricco :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Alejandro Valverde..........he looked great today, as did Caisse d'Epargne!


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Hm....I'm still trying to decide, but I wonder about any french riders....it would be an epic win on Bastille Day for them.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Sastre


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll go with Alejandro Valverde for the win


----------



## Two_Wheel_Tango (Jul 13, 2008)

Schleck, any one will do.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Ricco


----------



## Raceoftruth (Oct 6, 2007)

Kreuzinger


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Ricco won't win it on purpose because of the cloud of suspicion around him. I'll go with Menchov.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

The French riders would love to win on Bastille Day, but I don't see any of them being able to climb well enough to actually do it. 

On these stages, I expect the stronger teams to do some big things, but it never seems to pan out that way. Nevertheless, I'll go with *Carlos Sastre*.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm picking Valverde for now.

Might change my mind though. He looked like he might be suffering a bit yesterday.... :idea:


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Fuente


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Sastre will take it, finally being a stage suited for him.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Sastre*

Although he seems a rather popular choice. My thoughts: Riis will send each Schlek in turn up the hills, putting pressure on Evans, who will eventually crack and Sastre will come through. Valverde is a good choice though. So is Ricco, but two days in a row? Unlikely.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm thinking Sastre for this stage, CSC need him to come through with the goods today.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Samuel Sanchez. Or some other climber who's somewhat back in the field and doesn't have a star to shepherd. I figure there will be a breakaway group, with the proverbial Heads of State several minutes back, battling it out with each other.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm gonna go with Valverde.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Which cloud? We do miss Sella and other folks from his team in TdF.



iliveonnitro said:


> Ricco won't win it on purpose because of the cloud of suspicion around him. I'll go with Menchov.


My bet - Ricco.


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

I basically have no chance here. My only hope is to go with an unlikely winner and hope I get lucky (or Valverde has a bad die). So my pick is *Oscar Pereiro*, although I really hope Vande Velde has a good ride.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

No way ricco is winning another stage. 
I've got to give this to someone else. My brain says valverde, but I really would like to say cunego get this and it'd be nice to separate myself from phil and uzzie.

I'll decide in an hour.


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Sastre, if he doesn't attack in the mountains there's no way he can win the tour.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Piepoli, one of these days it's going to happen


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Okay, Going with Valverde. Although I think Cunego could go for a stage win now that he can't win overall.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't have a chance to win, but as I said in the other thread, I picked Valverde.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

TheDon said:


> Okay, Going with Valverde. Although I think Cunego could go for a stage win now that he can't win overall.


Hah, Valverde too huh?

If Ricco does it today, I won't be too surprised. More impressed than surprise actually.

He has shown his abilities at the Giro so....

And besides, Alberto Contador showed great form last year when he relentlessly attacked for a couple of days in a row too.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Hah, Valverde too huh?
> 
> If Ricco does it today, I won't be too surprised. More impressed than surprise actually.
> 
> ...


I just would find it hard to believe that a guy can win three stages after a second place in the giro. If he hadn't just raced the giro, I would have him for the GC if not the KOM, but he's got to hit the wall soon right? But if ricco does it today, the I will eat crow and he will win the tour next year.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm just going with a safe bet, Valverde. The GC guys have to place well today.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

menchov


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

TheDon said:


> I just would find it hard to believe that a guy can win three stages after a second place in the giro. If he hadn't just raced the giro, I would have him for the GC if not the KOM, but he's got to hit the wall soon right? But if ricco does it today, the I will eat crow and he will win the tour next year.


This year's Giro was really, really hard at that too.

I think he'll do well at this Tour. Why? Coz he sure as heck looks to have the legs. Also, Menchov has always done the Tour and Vuelta and did better at the Vuelta so this could be something similar as well I reckon.

I'm sure Alberto Contador would be on fire for the Vuelta. 

By the way, 24 escapees so far. Wow. If it holds, most of us would hardly get points today I reckon.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i didnt pick ricco yetserday because i thought he would want the mnt top finish, epecially this one. oh well. columbia was quiet yesterday, but i dont think even with a "rest day" they can control the climbs like they can the flats. CSC seemed to be somewhat quiet, other than the schlecks. i can also see evans trying to get revenge for the front wheel lock-up he had yesterday. its a miracle he didnt break his collar bone. or even popo.

but i have to go *valverde*. he looked to be joking while on the final climb yesterday. he will go all out the day before the rest day. pereiro will pull him up the hill. once valverde has the golden fleece they will give OP a stage in the alps.

if ricco wins i may have to fly over and have a chat. even my wife said, "hes doping" when he blew by the leader on the final climb. i just said, "not today ricco. tomorrow!"


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Piepoli, one of these days it's going to happen


I'll second that one.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> This year's Giro was really, really hard at that too.
> 
> I think he'll do well at this Tour. Why?


I also think if the sport is truly cleaning up we'll see more consistence performances from riders throughout the season. I think a major reason for the large variations in the past decade or so was the doping since you could probably get an extra 5-10 percent by preparing correctly. Not to mention at other times you might be 5-10% below normal if involved in blood doping.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

weltyed said:


> but i have to go *valverde*. he looked to be joking while on the final climb yesterday. he will go all out the day before the rest day. pereiro will pull him up the hill. once valverde has the golden fleece they will give OP a stage in the alps.


I have not watched nearly enough hours this year to make a call, but I agree that Valverde looked REALLY comfortable yesterday. Totally at ease near the end. So based just on that 10 seconds of film, I'll go valverde too.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i didnt pick ricco yetserday because i thought he would want the mnt top finish, epecially this one. oh well. columbia was quiet yesterday, but i dont think even with a "rest day" they can control the climbs like they can the flats. CSC seemed to be somewhat quiet, other than the schlecks. i can also see evans trying to get revenge for the front wheel lock-up he had yesterday. its a miracle he didnt break his collar bone. or even popo.
> 
> but i have to go *valverde*. he looked to be joking while on the final climb yesterday. he will go all out the day before the rest day. pereiro will pull him up the hill. once valverde has the golden fleece they will give OP a stage in the alps.
> 
> if ricco wins i may have to fly over and have a chat. even my wife said, "hes doping" when he blew by the leader on the final climb. i just said, "not today ricco. tomorrow!"


Doping? Better doping than Lang is more likely. 

But Lang was out since earlier on so it's more plausible that he didn't have the legs and Ricco was just on fire. 

Just what I think.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> By the way, 24 escapees so far. Wow. If it holds, most of us would hardly get points today I reckon.


No way will that break hold. The last two climbs are going to destroy any order to the race.

/turns and looks

Down to 7 and a 40 second lead over the top of the second cat 3. Time to start paying close attention to the feed!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

dr hoo said:


> No way will that break hold. The last two climbs are going to destroy any order to the race.
> 
> /turns and looks
> 
> Down to 7 and a 40 second lead over the top of the second cat 3. Time to start paying close attention to the feed!


Oh I'm watching now alright!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry if this is a dumb question.....but given that this is a tough climbing stage, why was Milram on the front chasing the break?? Do they have a climber??


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

gibson00 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question.....but given that this is a tough climbing stage, why was Milram on the front chasing the break?? Do they have a climber??


Didn't seem to make much sense, did it?

They did all that work to bring the break back and then just about as they did it, a new one formed and they didn't get anybody across to it. Huge waste of energy. I think Garmin was helping a bit too.

It certainly has the potential to make for a very hard stage if the GC teams go for it on the Tourmalet.

Edit: And here we go, Saunier-Duval sends two guys away at the base of the Tourmalet.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Edit: And here we go, Saunier-Duval sends two guys away at the base of the Tourmalet.


I liked that move. Get away and set up the bridge attack. Don't get away and still winnow down the field. They gave a few jabs in a row there, yo-yo the peloton. I HATE the surge/slack/surge/slack, and many pros do too. Nothing came of it, but nice tactics for them today, I think.

I hope one of the contenders puts the hammer down on this climb, but it will probably just be pace until the last climb today. Leg breaking pace no doubt, but none of them is likely to kick full on until the last few Ks of the day.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dr hoo said:


> Leg breaking pace no doubt, but none of them is likely to kick full on until the last few Ks of the day.


Valverde, Cunego and Kreuziger all being dropped with a good 20 man peloton still at the front!

Menchov is looking very easy. Vandevelde is amazingly still there with only 15 riders left.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question.....but given that this is a tough climbing stage, why was Milram on the front chasing the break?? Do they have a climber??


i think there was an intermediate sprint point. thor attempted to get across to the break. Friere was in the break. Not a huge amount of sense but zabel has a ok chance at no 7


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Surely Schleck will take it today?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Jens is god.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Oops, I totally forgot to pick today. Oh well.


----------



## bikerjones (Mar 25, 2006)

who knew??? Evans attacks!


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Cadel seems to mark one rider and one rider only, up until today he has marked valverde, but now its seems that rider is menchov. He did not respond to schleck attack but he just followed menchovs.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

slowdave said:


> Cadel seems to mark one rider and one rider only, up until today he has marked valverde, but now its seems that rider is menchov. He did not respond to schleck attack but he just followed menchovs.


He hardly just followed he set tempo and attacked and took the lead. All you guys that said all he does is suck wheel you can start eating those words.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Cadel earned his yellow jersey today.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Vande Velde! Nice ride.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*did cunego carry valverde at the end?*

i was listening, not watching- cunego and valverde finished together, although it had looked like valverde was getting dropped back to the peleton - did cunego hang back and help valverde to the finish?


----------



## bikerjones (Mar 25, 2006)

I am not a Cadel fan, but he did what he needed to do today. So far he is riding with his brain AND his legs. For me though, Vande Velde is smoking and looking really good. Man I want him to stay up there.


----------



## bikerjones (Mar 25, 2006)

no, i Cunego gapped Valverde in the last couple of kms but I guess Valverde managed to get back to his wheel.


----------



## Frank Tuesday (Jun 1, 2002)

bikerjones said:


> I am not a Cadel fan, but he did what he needed to do today. So far he is riding with his brain AND his legs. For me though, Vande Velde is smoking and looking really good. Man I want him to stay up there.


Not really, if he rode with his brain, he would have ensured that Schleck took the jersey by 1 second so that a very strong CSC team could spend the next week defending it. The romance of wearing the yellow jersey proved too strong. Granted in the last 500m, he couldn't let anyone get a few seconds on him, but he should have conserved more energy when he saw the gap to Schleck coming down. Of course, my opinion only.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Frank Tuesday said:


> Not really, if he rode with his brain, he would have ensured that Schleck took the jersey by 1 second so that a very strong CSC team could spend the next week defending it. The romance of wearing the yellow jersey proved too strong. Granted in the last 500m, he couldn't let anyone get a few seconds on him, but he should have conserved more energy when he saw the gap to Schleck coming down. Of course, my opinion only.


I find this post wrong on every point.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

So did CSC decide that Schleck might have a better chance at yellow and let him go instead of helping Sastre up the climb? Schleck may have gained some time today but he is not as strong in the TT as Sastre. or maybe I am wrong.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I don't know whether Cadel should have let Schleck have the jersey, but his team showed very little today. Horner is certainly looking like a better helper than Popo right now, heck, Horner can get up the hills carrying an extra bike and rider.

I wonder if Pereiro could have stayed with the leaders if he hadn't stuck with Valverde. Pereiro has looked very strong.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

tron said:


> So did CSC decide that Schleck might have a better chance at yellow and let him go instead of helping Sastre up the climb? Schleck may have gained some time today but he is not as strong in the TT as Sastre. or maybe I am wrong.


About :30 slower in the 1st TT, so essentially the same.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

harlond said:


> Horner is certainly looking like a better helper than Popo right now, heck, Horner can get up the hills carrying an extra bike and rider.


Yeah both Cioni and Popo are guys who have finished on podiums (or at least near them) in GTs in years past, yet aren't even decent mountain domestiques these days. Makes one wonder


----------



## bikerjones (Mar 25, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Yeah both Cioni and Popo are guys who have finished on podiums (or at least near them) in GTs in years past, yet aren't even decent mountain domestiques these days. Makes one wonder


Interesting... I was kind of wondering where Popo has been. Since Freddie hasn't been doing anything, maybe he could help out Cadel:thumbsup: Honestly, i don't know if Cadel needs his teammates that much in the hills, because now he really can wheel suck. He is just going to have wheel suck a really strong CSC team. Now his wheel sucking skills are going to be put to the test.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bikerjones said:


> He is just going to have wheel suck a really strong CSC team.


Except they have two cards to play in Sastre and Schleck, surely they will attack him. His natural ally will be Rabobank but they look nearly as bad as Silence. He and Menchov may have to ride together again to limit the damage in coming stages.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Yeah both Cioni and Popo are guys who have finished on podiums (or at least near them) in GTs in years past, yet aren't even decent mountain domestiques these days. Makes one wonder


Popo's best finish was 8th last year right?

That's hardly near the podium.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> Popo's best finish was 8th last year right?
> 
> That's hardly near the podium.


Pretty sure both he and Cioni (years ago now) finished either 3rd or 4th in the Giro.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Pretty sure both he and Cioni (years ago now) finished either 3rd or 4th in the Giro.


Correct. A quick look at cyclingnews' archives indicates that Popovych was 3rd in 2003, and Cioni was 4th in 2004.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

although letting Frank take the jersey would make a few easier days for his team... Winners want the ball. And Cadel isn't good enought to start splitting hairs and holding back. He's not going to win this tour by 8 min. He can't hold anything back on the hills or in the TT.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

The whole "defending the jersey" thing is a first-week sprinter deal. Once the real GC race starts, if you're not "defending" the jersey, then you're trying to take it away, doesn't matter if you're a second ahead or a second behind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

All I can say is wow, what a mind blowing stage! And cudos to those who picked Piepoli - SD sure is strong in the high mountains!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

bikerjones said:


> I am not a Cadel fan, but he did what he needed to do today. So far he is riding with his brain AND his legs. For me though, Vande Velde is smoking and looking really good. Man I want him to stay up there.


Yeah even as Cadel fan Im pulling for VdV. I would be happy to see Sastre VdV and Cadel on the podium in any order


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

harlond said:


> <snip>
> Horner is certainly looking like a better helper than Popo right now, heck, Horner can get up the hills carrying an extra bike and rider.
> 
> <snip>.


Evans fought team management tooth and nail to keep Horner, but they reckoned he was asking too much money.... :mad2:


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Frank Tuesday said:


> Not really, if he rode with his brain, he would have ensured that Schleck took the jersey by 1 second so that a very strong CSC team could spend the next week defending it. The romance of wearing the yellow jersey proved too strong. Granted in the last 500m, he couldn't let anyone get a few seconds on him, but he should have conserved more energy when he saw the gap to Schleck coming down. Of course, my opinion only.


I agree with this completely - Lance use to do this with others to let them do the work while USPS/Disco controlled the race.



tron said:


> So did CSC decide that Schleck might have a better chance at yellow and let him go instead of helping Sastre up the climb? Schleck may have gained some time today but he is not as strong in the TT as Sastre. or maybe I am wrong..


Incorrect. All the GC cyclist could have gone much harder but there was no threat until they realized Schleck was going to get yellow. Sastre's was there to defend and hold the wheel while his team mate got yellow. Now when the Alps come 3 days of climbing hell it will be CSC's jersey for sure. Also now Andy schleck won't be considered a threat and he can work for Sastre/Frank S. 

I think Menchov and Evans will need each other in the Apls because CSC is going to blow the race apart again and again to get what they want.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Rabobank isn't looking as strong as last year - I haven't payed attention to team changes, but weren't there two or three guys helping Ras till the higher slopes on last climb in 2007??


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

AJL said:


> Rabobank isn't looking as strong as last year - I haven't payed attention to team changes, but weren't there two or three guys helping Ras till the higher slopes on last climb in 2007??


Dekkar (not on this Tour team IIRC), Boogard (retired), and Menchov after he dropped out of GC contention


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I wish Rabobank had Gesink to contend these stages...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

teffisk said:


> I wish Rabobank had Gesink to contend these stages...


Word. I thought they'd include him actually.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

crumjack said:


> Dekkar (not on this Tour team IIRC), Boogard (retired), and Menchov after he dropped out of GC contention


Thanks, that explains allot!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't like CSC mainly because of Bjarne Riis - there is something odd about him. Watching their behind the scenes movie (Over coming) he is asked what he likes most and he says .... hurting other, knowing that when you put the hammer down they are suffering. I mean I would have thought winning would be the main objective not hurting others ... ok so some sicko could get off on it as a side bonus but to have that as an objective!

And watching CSC you definitely get that is what the team is about - they don't go out to win but to implement Riis's wishes - they didn't win a stage, they managed to drop Andy, Sastre ended up where he started, Voigt and cancellara wore thier legs down but in the end franky did move up a minute or so while CSC helped the real favs such as Menchov and Evans drop the wannabes such as Kirchen & Valverde .... not very wise in my opinion as now Frank will not be given so much room by others and I doubt they can repeat the same 3 more times to gain enough advantages for the timetrial - but of course Riis did manage to get his wish of hurting others (including many in his own team) and of course the headlines.


----------

